# What about South America,, especially Argentina



## synthia

Has anyone here ever considered moving to South America, especially Argentina? I'm thinking about Bueono Aires.


----------



## synthia

I just caught a glimpse of a British show about anti-Americanism. They were focusing on Argentina, and showed some anti-American demonstrations. Maybe I don't want to go there after all.


----------



## viviana456

*I Don´t Agree*



synthia said:


> I just caught a glimpse of a British show about anti-Americanism. They were focusing on Argentina, and showed some anti-American demonstrations. Maybe I don't want to go there after all.


Hi, im, an argentine woman, we are not anti-Americans nor anti-British, the problems that Argentina with those countries has is deal of the governments (specially with UK for the 1982 war) not of the people, we are a cosmopolitan country, here there are many expats and immigrants from all the world, and all are received with the same affection and hospitality.
Hugs!


----------



## synthia

The timing for that show was bad for me. I had just started looking into Argentina as a possible retirement option, or at least a place to settle and learn Spanish. Then practically the next day I saw this TV special. Now that it has been a while, I think I over-reacted a bit.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## MichelleAlison

*Moving to Argentina*

Where are you moving from? We moved to Argentina from London a year ago and it was the best thing we ever did. Please feel free to ask me any questions.

Michelle


----------



## Travel Dude

Living in Peru I hear that the cost in Argentina is high while other people tell me the cost of living is like Lima Peru.If any expats have retired there,please share more info.


----------



## MichelleAlison

*Cost of Living in Argentina*



Travel Dude said:


> Living in Peru I hear that the cost in Argentina is high while other people tell me the cost of living is like Lima Peru.If any expats have retired there,please share more info.


As far as I am concerned, for me, Argentina is still extremely cheap regarding the cost of living.

I don't know much about Peru, but if you give me some sample prices, I will give you the equivalent here.


----------



## synthia

OK, a key female question. How much for a manicure and a pedicure?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin

synthia said:


> OK, a key female question. How much for a manicure and a pedicure?


Yeah, now we're getting down to the nitty gritty!


----------



## MichelleAlison

*Prices*



synthia said:


> OK, a key female question. How much for a manicure and a pedicure?


Don't forget all these prices are in Mar del Plata and not BA with the peso 3-1

I have my nails infilled and they cost 35 pesos in a nice area - in London I paid about 90 pesos in a cheap place (a year ago). A simple manicure is about 10-15 pesos. A pedicure is about 30 pesos.

My daughter has her lip waxed and pays between 3-5 pesos, depending on salon. In London she paid on average 35 pesos (a year ago). Waxed eyebrows cost 5 pesos and they do a wonderful job.

Next time I am out, I will pick-up some leaflets and send you some more prices.


----------



## synthia

Those prices sound pretty good to me. And thank you for all the other information elsewhereon the forum.


----------



## mo_hassan

*thinking of moving....*

Hi guys,

I am a recent Msc graduate from a uni in England, but I was seriously thinking of moving to either Argentina or Brazil, but I havn't got the first idea of where I can start to look for jobs. I dont have a lot of money so I would ideally like to have a job sorted before I make the move. Any advice?


----------



## MichelleAlison

mo_hassan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a recent Msc graduate from a uni in England, but I was seriously thinking of moving to either Argentina or Brazil, but I havn't got the first idea of where I can start to look for jobs. I dont have a lot of money so I would ideally like to have a job sorted before I make the move. Any advice?


Firstly, you need to check the visa situation with regard to the passport you hold and whether you would be allowed to live and work in Brazil or Argentina.

You don't say what profession you are looking for. Most importantly, unless you can earn dollars, you will be looking at very low salaries here, which are really not sufficient to live on. Most people that come to Argentina are generally retired and live of their pensions. Alternatively, others invest in properties and live of the income. It doesn't sound that you fit into either category. Setting up a business in South America is really not easy, especially without a language. Many people also earn money through the internet, so that could be something to do, but it's not a regular income.

You need to come to South America and to see for yourself whether this culture would be for you. I have spent the last 26 years with South American people in London, so for me, it was not such a big difference.

I don't want to be negative, but it is important to think about everything. The cost of living is really low here, but only for people earning in dollars. For people earning local salaries, it is very expensive.

I hope this helps a little and please feel free to e-mail with any more questions.

Michelle


----------



## Worldwide Worker

It maybe a little late, and Synthia may already have gone to Argentina. I can only agree with Michelle as I visited Argentina a couple of time while working in Peru and I found Argentina to be one of the best cities in the world. The people are extremely friendly and the steaks are the BEST.

I would be back there on the next flight if I could find work. To me South America is the most fantastic continent in the world. It has a diversity in climate and scenery which you will not find anywhere else.

André


----------



## MichelleAlison

Hi André

It`s nice to see someone from the UK agreeing with me. All the Brits that I know who have visted here, have fallen in love with Argentina, especially BA.

Regards

Michelle

PS Are you British, because your name isn't?


----------



## Patagonia

How is it the living in the Patagonia region? Iv'e seen apartments for under $60,000 in small populated towns that look very nice. How much income do you need to live modestly in these smaller towns and would you recommend buying or renting because of the unstability?


----------



## MichelleAlison

Hi Patagonia and welcome to the forum.

You talk about buying a property in the Patagonian region, but you don't seem to know the area. Have you ever visited Argentina? There are many reasonably priced properties all over the country, but in Patagonia everything is priced in dollars from shops, restaurants, rentals and of course properties, making it a very expensive area to live. Don't forget it is extremely cold in the winter.

Besides the above, I have read somewhere, but not sure where, that foreign people are unable to buy properties in Patagonia. If I can find the information, I will post it.

Where are you from?

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Patagonia

I was just looking at some of the real estate and I found some of the cheaper properties to be in the Patagonia region, I don't think it gets that cold in the winter not as bad as Canada anyways at least for the northern part of Patagonia. Not planning on buying anytime soon but the question itself sort of prys into the question is it safe to own property in Argentina. I read about inflation always on the rise. Many of the other posts I read are also dated 2007. 2006 etc and because of this they may be unrealiable. In short since you live their do you feel that the future will look good in terms of Argentina being a cheap place to live. Never been there but everything about the country sounds great in terms of culture/weather similar to southern europe but cheaper.


----------



## OzDoug64

MichelleAlison said:


> Most importantly, unless you can earn dollars, you will be looking at very low salaries here, which are really not sufficient to live on.


Hi Michelle, could you please be more specific to the type of work which attracts the higher currency. I'm a tiler and looking at hopefully residing in Central America, Argentina etc but still able to work with my trade. 

Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## MichelleAlison

OzDoug64 said:


> Hi Michelle, could you please be more specific to the type of work which attracts the higher currency. I'm a tiler and looking at hopefully residing in Central America, Argentina etc but still able to work with my trade.
> 
> Any suggestions anyone?


Hi Doug,

From my own experience when renovating apartments, I have found the labour to be very very cheap here, especially in relation to what we used to pay in the UK. I will see if I can find the tiler's bill and give you a proper quote.

Like anywhere in the world, there are many good builders and many cowboys and I found that it is difficult to find good workmanship. I am planning a small project whereby I want to knock down a really ugly old house and build 8-10 apartments on two floors. My wish is to be able to work to European standards. I think you will find a lot of work if you are good, reliable and fast working - here in Mar del Plata there is a lot of building going on and there is so much land to purchase - I suppose it is a bit like Australia - a very big country with a small population in relation to size, with about one third living in and around Buenos Aires.

I hope this helps and please feel free to ask more questions.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Patagonia

I just noticed the link on the bottom of your posts and it explained alot and looks great. The pound is at 6.26 now, How do you see the new government and the future? Also how safe is it with temporaty home say 4 months a year from robbery or even writing up the paperwork/financials as Argentina is one of the most corrupt places on earth.


----------



## MichelleAlison

Patagonia said:


> I just noticed the link on the bottom of your posts and it explained alot and looks great. The pound is at 6.26 now, How do you see the new government and the future? Also how safe is it with temporaty home say 4 months a year from robbery or even writing up the paperwork/financials as Argentina is one of the most corrupt places on earth.


If you are from Canada, then you are right, the cold won't affect you. I have met two Canadian families spending their summer in Mar del Plata so that they can escape the extreme cold. 

For Europeans this country is still a bargain. The Americans complain that it is getting too expensive. I will see my Canadian friend later and get his view point on the cost of living here. He told me that he had rented a four bedroom house with all the extras in an upmarket area for 4000 pesos per month during the high season here. This is approx. US$1200. 

Like everywhere in the world, crime is on the up. I come from London and can tell you that we never went out after dark and we drove the children everywhere, even during the day. Both my sons were mugged there, and the youngest one, who was only 11, was mugged almost outside our house at 1.30 pm. This was the main reason we left the UK. Since arriving in Argentina, my children have found a freedom that they never knew existed. All foreign people that I talk to, tell me the same, that they feel extremely safe here. Also, most of the crime is petty theft, unlike the UK and the USA where violence is used. The Argentines are far more security conscious than the British.

You say Argentina is one of the most corrupt places in the world -corruption is everywhere - in the UK it is at the highest level of government, but here in Argentina the local police. Why? Because they earn such low salaries that they have no choice. Some people say that at least everybody knows about it here and it is not hidden under lies like in the UK government and many other governments in the world.

It also depends on the sort of person you are. We have bought and sold property here and never ever had to bribe anyone. If you are an honest person, then you generally meet honest business people - this is how I see it. 

Please feel free to ask more questions.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## 90199

You will not have any problems with the Argentinian people. There are many here where I live, I am English, they tease me about the Falkland Islands, they are wonderful people.

I spent time in Argentina in 1964/5, yes I know, I had hair then. I had a wonderful time and have never forgotten the experience.

I would say go for a trial period, rent a place and then if you do not like Argentina try here, the Spanish Canary Islands,

Hepa


----------



## MichelleAlison

Hepa said:


> You will not have any problems with the Argentinian people. There are many here where I live, I am English, they tease me about the Falkland Islands, they are wonderful people.
> 
> I spent time in Argentina in 1964/5, yes I know, I had hair then. I had a wonderful time and have never forgotten the experience.
> 
> I would say go for a trial period, rent a place and then if you do not like Argentina try here, the Spanish Canary Islands,
> 
> Hepa


Hi Hepa,

We don't have any problems with the Argentines, in fact everybody wants to speak to you when they know you are British. On the other hand, I hear from Argentines who have lived in Spain that the Spanish actually don't like them. The Spanish consider the Argentines to be low class, hence the name "Sudaka". The Spanish don't like to be considered Latino, they much prefer to be known as European!!!! Racism is everywhere, even between countries that originate from the same people and speak the same language!


----------



## 90199

MichelleAlison said:


> Hi Hepa,
> 
> We don't have any problems with the Argentines, in fact everybody wants to speak to you when they know you are British. On the other hand, I hear from Argentines who have lived in Spain that the Spanish actually don't like them. The Spanish consider the Argentines to be low class, hence the name "Sudaka". The Spanish don't like to be considered Latino, they much prefer to be known as European!!!! Racism is everywhere, even between countries that originate from the same people and speak the same language!


Hello Michelle,

I have never noticed that here in the Canary Islands, here they seem to be proud to be Latinos, many in fact refer to being Africans rather than Europeans. We have many from other countries in the Americas, Paraguay, Uruguay, lots from Ecuador and Venezuela. They are the children and grandchildren of those who migrated in the 40's and50's, when times were hard here, now because of the recession they have returned here to work and live.

Me? I am English and we are in the minority, there are only three of us resident on the island,

Hepa


----------



## soulskier

I have lived full time in Bariloche, Argentina since 2005. My family cut our cost of living into 1/3 and upgraded our quality of living. 

Just make sure you have patience and a sense of humor and you will be fine. Suerte!


----------



## sensualspirit

Hi there,

How is everyone? 

I heard that BA is very polluted. Are there areas outside of BA that aren't?

Also how easy is it to get organic produce & products, & do the farms use a lot of chemicals on their produce?

Thanks


Michelle


----------



## getoutnow

*Costs for Argentina - Hope for Retirement*

Could you translate that into dollars?
Food , housing and medical costs are a big concern for us (as everyone else I'm sure). We currently live in a 3 bed 2 bath house in Texas, about 1800 s. f. It is not fancy or updated by the standards for our subdivision. It's still 1978 style, except that we have replaced flooring. 
There are two of us and we spend about $150 per week on food, $600 for housing and, then, the darn expensive medical insurance.
Any comparisons? Of course, I have to work like a slave for not much. We'd love to leave and retire on our social security.
Any comments, please..


----------



## MandyinJax1

Dear MichelleAlison: I hope you are still on the Expat Forum as I am giving Buenos Aires, Argentina serious consideration for retirement, as well as a couple cities in Mexico. I will be on a fixed income so the cost of living is very important. In addition, I have 2 dogs so I need to know if I would be able to bring them or if they would have to quarantined. I don't expect you to have all the answers but maybe you can direct me to a website. Why did you decide on Argentina?
Thank you,
MandyinJax


----------



## sensualspirit

Hi there,

I'm going to be moving to Costa Rica & will have Panama as a backup.

Other than price, what were your other reasons for deciding on AR?

Happy Holidays 


Michelle


----------



## soulskier

My reasons for choosing Argentina were

-The people are nice and don't have many problems with me being American

-The dollar goes very far

-The skiing is among the world's best

-Lots of opportunity to create businesses


----------



## JBVT

*Just a notion...*

I'm interested in traveling to argentina and to assess the possibilities of retirement, which I'm currently enjoying. I live in northern Vermont, USA, therefore half year of heaven, half year of snow.
I want to travel soon, but would appreciate any suggestions regarding my possible "winter" in South america. Methinks a smaller city is in order, BA not an option...



MichelleAlison said:


> Where are you moving from? We moved to Argentina from London a year ago and it was the best thing we ever did. Please feel free to ask me any questions.
> 
> Michelle


----------



## JBVT

PS; sorry to have intruded...


----------



## Tampa11

*Considering Argintina*

Hi I am considering relocation to S.A. in a couple years. On my mind are Costa Rica, Ecuador, and Argentina. I'm a graphic designer with 20 + years’ experience and Buenos Aries looks fascinating for its beauty, culture and cost of living. I just started studying Spanish and plan to work hard to acquire the language.

I have to say that my soul is dying here in the USA, I cannot stand the erosion of civil liberties and constant wars anymore. As far as I'm concerned we have been high-jacked by a fascist shadow government and I want out. The Occupy movement is right, wall street and the central bankers have killed the country, and they own the government. The US is no longer a representative democracy, that is all window dressing for the TV audience.

Blessing to all of you who have escaped.





MichelleAlison said:


> Where are you moving from? We moved to Argentina from London a year ago and it was the best thing we ever did. Please feel free to ask me any questions.
> 
> Michelle


----------



## windwalker

Tampa11 said:


> I have to say that my soul is dying here in the USA, I cannot stand the erosion of civil liberties and constant wars anymore. As far as I'm concerned we have been high-jacked by a fascist shadow government and I want out. The Occupy movement is right, wall street and the central bankers have killed the country, and they own the government. The US is no longer a representative democracy, that is all window dressing for the TV audience.


Have you studied the political and economic histories of the three countries you are looking at, and determined which one suits you better? It would be good to do this.


----------



## Tampa11

*Preparation*

Its under study, I know people with extensive experience in Costa Rica, some in Ecuador, and recently have news of more going to Argentina, all who share my world view. I'll take 1-2 years to study and make my decision, but probably will make several short trips first.

(quote)
_Have you studied the political and economic histories of the three countries you are looking at, and determined which one suits you better? It would be good to do this._


----------



## jim42

Where in Tampa? Riverview here.


----------



## Tampa11

jim42 said:


> Where in Tampa? Riverview here.


I'm in Tampa Palms, for now... are you local, or are you in L.A. now?


----------



## bougainvillea

MichelleAlison said:


> As far as I am concerned, for me, Argentina is still extremely cheap regarding the cost of living.
> 
> I don't know much about Peru, but if you give me some sample prices, I will give you the equivalent here.


I am interested in Mendoza as a possible retirement site. I lived in Mexico for some time and also in Spain and Guatemala, and in Chile when I was married (to a Chilean.) Most of this was decades ago, although I have traveled to Mexico dozens of times and lived in Guatemala ten years ago. I speak fluent Spanish, am sixty-ish and like the idea of the wine country there. Can anyone tell me about expat living in Mendoza? Weather, climate, cost of living, expat community....????


----------



## roset

bougainvillea said:


> I am interested in Mendoza as a possible retirement site. I lived in Mexico for some time and also in Spain and Guatemala, and in Chile when I was married (to a Chilean.) Most of this was decades ago, although I have traveled to Mexico dozens of times and lived in Guatemala ten years ago. I speak fluent Spanish, am sixty-ish and like the idea of the wine country there. Can anyone tell me about expat living in Mendoza? Weather, climate, cost of living, expat community....????


Could you please tell me more about Chile. We are thinking to go there to settle this next year.


----------



## bougainvillea

roset said:


> Could you please tell me more about Chile. We are thinking to go there to settle this next year.


I loved Chile but i lived there in 1968 and was married to a Chilean. Santiago was different then, smaller, less international. It was pre-Allende and Pinochet, Frei was still president, it was peaceful, charming and delightful. Today it is much more sophisticated, bigger, has more traffic and everything that goes with that. The people are warm and helpful. I speak fluent Spanish which I think you would want to learn, if you don't speak it already. I wouldn't go to live in South America without speaking Spanish.

I haven't been back though, in forty years, so I have no current perspective on it. I have a great friend who lives there and we communicate often. She's an architect and after living in the States for a few years she moved back to Chile several years ago and seems to be doing quite well there. Google "pictures of Chile" or Santiago or something similar and go to the tripadvisor site....there are hundreds of pictures on anyplace you want to go.

Good luck!


----------



## roset

bougainvillea said:


> I loved Chile but i lived there in 1968 and was married to a Chilean. Santiago was different then, smaller, less international. It was pre-Allende and Pinochet, Frei was still president, it was peaceful, charming and delightful. Today it is much more sophisticated, bigger, has more traffic and everything that goes with that. The people are warm and helpful. I speak fluent Spanish which I think you would want to learn, if you don't speak it already. I wouldn't go to live in South America without speaking Spanish.
> 
> I haven't been back though, in forty years, so I have no current perspective on it. I have a great friend who lives there and we communicate often. She's an architect and after living in the States for a few years she moved back to Chile several years ago and seems to be doing quite well there. Google "pictures of Chile" or Santiago or something similar and go to the tripadvisor site....there are hundreds of pictures on anyplace you want to go.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you. That is a very useful post. I'm wondering about health care in Chile - is it private?


----------



## bougainvillea

roset said:


> Thank you. That is a very useful post. I'm wondering about health care in Chile - is it private?


Chile is a very democratic country, so you can certainly find private doctors. You might want to search for a Chile thread on this expat site.....there must be some people there who have current information. Alas, I do not.


----------



## roset

bougainvillea said:


> Chile is a very democratic country, so you can certainly find private doctors. You might want to search for a Chile thread on this expat site.....there must be some people there who have current information. Alas, I do not.


Thank you for your time. Much appreciated.


----------

